# my kids wedding arch



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

my kid got married yesterday,

so at the last minute i threw this together for her.i wasn't sure what to build etc just wanted it done, i laid out the lateral slats and realized that was alot of marking and measuring so i just laid the other ones by eye close enough for me, they decorated it so it looks ok in this pic










but this pic is what it was made for,









one down two to go give me strength, i told my wife when my kids were born, well i didn't have any boys but atleast i will make 3 boys happy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Beautiful..*

Beautiful Bride and beautiful job on the arch. :thumbsup: Proud papa I'll bet. Now the fun begins...:laughing: 3 sets of inlaws someday. Whoa!
Best to all. :yes: bill


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Good looking arch, I have 3 girls as wellI have recovered from two wedding$ and have one more to go.. 
2 son inlaws, 3 grandsons and one more on the way......


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm going to need one of those soon...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmm*



mavawreck said:


> I'm going to need one of those soon...


Rent it for the day Hacker....$$$$  bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That turned out really nice and what a great project. Looks like it was a nice wedding. My congratulations to you and your daughter.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys we had ourselves a real good time, yea i hope i live thru that last two,n the prima donna and the baby oh god it will be expensive for them anyway hahaha

thats funny i told her to rent one and i would pay for it, thats why mine was done the last day possible lol,oh well i guess i casn addthat to the things i have done right lol thanks again guys ver well appreciated


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I only have 2 daughters, but it's a whole new realm of worry when you have girl. Congratulations to your daughter on her wedding and great work on the arch.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The ceremony wouldn't have been the same without the arch. Well done. It will always be part of the conversation, and part of the wedding pictures for all to remember.












 







.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys, you were right she really loved it, girls and their perfect wedding lol

it is different with girls kenbo hahaha prepare yourself.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice, and she'll always remember it was her daddy's handiwork, and not a rental. So, are you saving it for the next two?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Congratulations*

Congrats on the nuptuals.
Great job on the arch.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

saving it hahaha you don't have girls huh, rule number 5659 never give one kid the same as another and expect no bloodshed lol

not i will turn it into a fence gate and install it at their house and she can walk under it everyday, best use of it after it was done being used for what it was built for,

i will let my last 2 princesses choose what they want, i'd rather be in my shop than the house the day before anyway.


thanks again guys, really appreciate the replies


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a nice arch and your plans for it will keep the memories of that day alive for a very long time.

I can feel your pain. I have 3 daughters myself. Thankfully, all of them got married in a chapel by a JP and the weddings cost me almost nothing... all they asked for was that I show up and give them away.

Of course they have kept me busy in the shop ever since making them all sorts of things. 

Congrats to you and your daughter!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks jonnnie, almost forgot i had to give her away, what ever happened to the goats and pigs i should of got for her, at the very least a new snowmobile would of been ok hahaha


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

ihackwood said:


> saving it hahaha you don't have girls huh, rule number 5659 never give one kid the same as another and expect no bloodshed lol
> 
> not i will turn it into a fence gate and install it at their house and she can walk under it everyday, best use of it after it was done being used for what it was built for,
> 
> ...


That's true, I only have one daughter. I tell you, walking her down the aisle and giving her away was way harder than I thought it'd be. Thank you Lord I don't have to do it again.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I congratulate! With best regards.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

yea about 1/2 way down you get passed the nerves and then you remember what your doing but by then it is too late, your trying to remmeber what was supposed to be said,,

and i get to do it 2 more times arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oh well maybe i can get them last two to do it together huh?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> Thankfully, all of them got married in a chapel by a JP and the weddings cost me almost nothing... all they asked for was that I show up and give them away.


I went to Lake City, FLA for 2 monthes and my daughter got married the day after I left and told me a week after I got back....and stayed with us that week too.....


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful archway hack.....they will remember it always
only thing I would build for my son-in law is a scaffold.....with a hang man on it


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

special project for a very special day - great "quick" work


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i knew i should of asked for ideas, that hangmans noose would of been perfect,

my little red would of used it on me though, hey thats not a bad idea hmmmnnnn ,,,,

hopefully my other girls can wait it out a little while longer while i try and recover,


----------

